# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Gran Belicoso Cigar Review - Solid smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good burn and draw, but could have a more complex flavor. A little too peppery.

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Gran Belicoso Cigar Review - Solid smoke


----------

